# Game Thread, Bulls vs Cavs, 7 pm, Feb 22, 2007, Cleveland, TNT



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Chicago Bulls looked sharp in their first game after the All-Star break. They'll need another strong effort Thursday to win at Cleveland, where they've lost six straight road meetings with the Cavaliers.
> 
> The Bulls (30-25) lost five of six games heading into the All-Star break, but are 40-24 after the break over the past three seasons. They looked impressive in shutting down Atlanta in a 106-81 victory on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>30 - 25 (.545)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>21 - 7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 18</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Cleveland Cavaliers </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>31 - 22 (.585)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>11 - 15</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.457</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.436</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>96.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>93.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.441</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.448</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>55</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>55</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>52</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>49</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>James, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>26.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hughes, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gooden, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ilgauskas, Z</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Marshall, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>52</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>52</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Varejao, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>52</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Pavlovic, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gibson, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Snow, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wesley, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Pollard, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Newble, I</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Mike Brown</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>http://www.nba.com/games/20070222/CHICLE/preview.html


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Bulls vs Calvs, 7 pm, Feb 22, 2007, Cleveland, TNT*

I think there is a spelling mistake in the game thread (Cavs not Calvs).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

bullybullz said:


> I think there is a spelling mistake in the game thread (Cavs not Calvs).


:laugh: 

Some mornings I just don't wake up until 10 am. Scary when I'm at work 3 hours before that.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

narek said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Some mornings I just don't wake up until 10 am. Scarey when I'm at work 3 hours before that.


That's ok. We all have our share of mistakes. (Oh scarey is spelled wrong, its scary)


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, if Cleveland makes a trade (or the Bulls) that will change the dynamic.

I think the NBA should not play games on the trade deadline day...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

One thing you might notice when watching the game is how much taller they are than us at 4 positions, at least.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich jersey returns, hopefully with a victory...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Cavs missing 3 for tonight's game



> CLEVELAND -- Cavaliers center Zydrunas Ilgauskas missed his fourth straight game to attend to personal family health matters, and Cleveland was also without Sasha Pavlovic and Damon Jones for its Thursday night game against the Bulls.
> 
> Ilgauskas hasn't played since Feb. 11. He didn't travel with the club for its final two games before the All-Star break or for the Cavaliers' matchup on Wednesday in Toronto.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Cavs are wearing their old orange jerseys tonight with the Bulls in the home whites...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

2 fouls on P.J. already - Noc comes in for the first time in a long time :biggrin:


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Noc is back


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc draws the offensive foul on Gooden. Gordon's shooting well early, 13-9 Bulls, Cavs take a timeout...


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Duhon in, here comes the Cavs run


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I havent replied in the other threads regarding the trade deadline activity or lack there of, but i for one am happy that we didnt get rid of any of our core for Gasol, i love our team, and yes we dont have a low post offensive threat as yet, but once Noc finds his feet things will change and i also think Tyrus is going to play a big part downlow for us and get more and more minutes as the season goes on.

Anyway Go BULLS


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gooden gets T'ed up complaining, Gordon hits the FT. Gordon turns it over...


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Skiles puts Kirk back in, but also keeps in Duhon >:|


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Verajao is a joke. He flops every time.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Gordon gets benched for turnovers even though he's 3/4... sends up a quick 3 because he knows Hinrich is coming in for him... even though Hinrich has 2 fouls. 

I don't agree with that move.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng with the nice score, 22-18 Cavs - too many offensive rebounds right there for the Cavs. Blech.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

OT- Artest 15 points, Arenas 19 points!!! At the end of the first quarter!!! wow


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ben Wallace gets an offensive rebound to give the Bulls the final shot in the quarter and Kirk gets called for the charge - 3 fouls on Kirk early...

22-22 after the 1st.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Duhon on Hughes is a joke, and Brown is a moron if he doesn't exploit that everytime. This is the exact reason we have Thabo. Lebron/Cavs able to get right inside very easily. Watching Pax? Too late now.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice to see things back to normal. Gordon on a very short leash, while the same isn't true for Kirk and Duhon. 

Put in Tyrus or Thabo. Lets try to develop them. Lets not go Darko on Tyrus.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Again Verajao draws a BS charge. The NBA really needs to overhaul its rules and officiating standards. It's almost laughable how much of a detriment the officials and rules are to the enjoyment of the game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hinrich picks up a 3rd foul. 

Shouldn't there be more traffic in this thread? I know we didn't trade for Gasol, but the season's not over. A win tonight would be pretty huge.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Malike gets a shot at a 3-point play here, hits the FT - tie again, 25-25. Thabo is in now, as well.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Nice to see things back to normal. Gordon on a very short leash, while the same isn't true for Kirk and Duhon.
> 
> Put in Tyrus or Thabo. Lets try to develop them. Lets not go Darko on Tyrus.


Totally agree with ya about Tyrus and Thabo, it is amazing how much time and power a player like duhon gets, thats the only thing that frustrates me about the BUlls, that and the fact Tyrus Thomas could be helping our team a lot but never gets the chance to.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sefolosha with a long deuce, traveling on Shannon Brown, Gordon scores. 29-25 Bulls.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo with the nice steal from behind on Shannon Brown, Cavs are looking awful without LeBron right now. Gordon drives and dishes to Duhon for 3! 32-25 now, Bulls making a little run...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Cavs can't score, but here comes LeBron. 34-25 Bulls, 9-0 run while he was out. Eric Snow finally breaks the scoring drought, 36-27 after a shot by Noc.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

10 points, 5 rebounds, and 6 assists for Gordon with 5 minutest left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Ben Gordon first triple double on the cards?
5 min left in the second
10 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists, ???
Going good


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

2-13 FGs, 5 TOs for the Cavs this quarter.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc for 3!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

41-27 with 2:55 to go till the half.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Scot Pollard with some terrible goatee action going on right now. Yikes.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow this team looks like they woke up or something.But i don't want to get to fare ahead of myself we have been know to blow lead's and look good 1 time and very bad other's.

Ben wallace and Ben are really the key's right now though.Ben looking like the ben of old and BG looking like a pg he could have 10 asst tonight easy.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Ben Wallace is totally dominating this game for us with his presence. It'd be nice if he was this motivated every game.

This is why I still hold out hope for the playoffs.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni with the full beard tonight, by the way (sticking with the facial hair). Malik comes in for him, offensive foul on LeBron - still 41-27...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Need to chill with the retarded jumpers.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ughh...could've easily been up 20+ if used our brains on O. Dreadful shot selection.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

O yeah anyone remember the last time we where in clev they where hot tonight the opposite.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Our ball-handling is just an embarassment.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

43-31 Bulls at the half.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

So far, so good.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

good half, but a lot of it has to do with them


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

One thing I notice about the Bulls is that they are a very versatile team.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

This board is dead tonight.

Bulls seem to be playing good defense again. Hope they can keep this up, if so, things are looking good.

If not for Duhon and Kirk's poor shooting Bulls could be up by much more.

I think Du took the last 3 or 4 shots (all misses), not good.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> This board is dead tonight.
> 
> Bulls seem to be playing good defense again. Hope they can keep this up, if so, things are looking good.
> 
> ...


I think people are "SHOCKED" that Gasol didn't get traded to the Bulls...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon gets called for a charge to start the 2nd half, Gooden scores for the Cavs.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Larry Hughes draws the foul on Ben Wallace, misses both FTs. Hinrich drives in for the layup, after a Cavs miss Gordon hits a jumper and it's 47-33 Bulls.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich hits the jumper off the Wallace screen. Cavs are playing bad basketball right now, though Larry Hughes started this half off hot - draws a foul on Gordon here, as well. 51-37 with Hughes having two FTs coming up...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Skiles is not happy here, timeout Bulls. 51-41 with 6:51 left in the 3rd...


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

bullybullz said:


> I think people are "SHOCKED" that Gasol didn't get traded to the Bulls...


Hard to Believe that people are "Shocked" I saw it coming all the way.

After letting Curry and Tyson, Pax is afraid to let his guys go. Also, the draft is supposed to be deep with big men and I think Pax is hoping for the Knicks to pull a Houston and still get a high draft pick.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This lead should be bigger.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

That was a great post-up move by P.J. Keep doing more of that!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace gets another offensive board and dishes to Hinrich for a 3!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lebron travelled. Kirk wouldn't have fouled if Lebron didn't travel.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Gordon, Kirk and PJ all with 3 fouls, no one on Cavs with more than 1. (make that 4 on Kirk, he seems to be having a sub-par game anyway...)


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Home cooking by the refs tonight. Lebron travels and gets a phantom call.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, here are YOUR Chicago Bulls. Smoking one second and not the next.

Cavs doing whatever they want and The Bulls settling for 3s.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Stupid 3's aren't falling, it's a good thing we can go inside to...OOPS

Cle charging back


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Memo to refs: Not every player who falls down was fouled.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Cavs making a run right now, terrible foul by Ben Gordon on LeBron - he just ran into him, yeesh. 54-51 Bulls right now as the Cavs are making a run. I expect a drought in the 4th by them on account of it being a back-to-back and Mike Brown not being able to play all these guys the rest of the way.

56-51, things are getting a bit more under control now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

See, this is why you trade Deng for Gasol. Deng just disappears in the 2nd half.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls are 6/6 on FTs, Cavs only 5/11. That helps a lot. This 3rd quarter is definitely going the Cavs way.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Here we go again. P.J. goes out, the other team suddenly has more confidence and energy.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Refs are big time in the Cavs' pockets tonight. Yeesh.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

God news is that we can get a lead on anyone.........frustrating news is that we can't hold a lead on anyone.

This is so frustrating. Our team is so rediculous that other teams feel they can play any combo since our biggest capable player is 6'9.

The refs are redicuolous. Clevland is being given everything. Still, in the end, you've gotta play to the whistle.

I loved the TV - Duhon left Wide open - (he misses again) Tv commentator - And you can see why.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Quick, someone hit the eject button.


The refs are so screwed


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

THABONATION in effect


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

19 fouls on the Bulls to 10 on the Cavs. Big ol' discrepancy...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Another foul..............Nocioni, Hinrich and Gordon all have 4 fouls. The refs are calling everything they can against the Bulls.

EVEN THE BALL IS ORANGE TONGIHT!

It's a damn conspiracy


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Make that 21 versus 10.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

CHarge on Thabo....surprise, surprise.............Though he did really charge


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Hughes jumps into Sefolosha trying to draw the foul. No call. Nocioni makes contact with Snow. Quick whistle.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

And 1 for Snow


Serious self destruction right now.

We are now tied after being up by 13.

However, Duhon scroed. DUHON IS OUR STOPPER


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

between the ref's and no go to scoring where not going to win this game.The refs keep making some BS call's that are really cheap,and us having no inside scoring after the trading deadline is hurting us a lot right now.But hay it's not pax's fault its the player's right.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

What irritates me the most is that when the Bulls as a team go into that cold spell where they can't hit anything 'that's' when the inside presence is sorely needed. Having that inside scorer we can go down low and do his business, without one we are the jumpshooting team everyone expects us to be.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

64-62 at the end of the 3rd, I think we'll pull it out.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm glad to see everyone is in agreement about the refs, they are terrible tonight.

Gordon can drive and get hit, nothing called, Lebron makes contact with Kirk and they call the foul, unbelievable.

If Cleveland comes back and wins, they can thank the refs!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Big Ben Wallace has been fantastic tonight!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

One of Wallace's best games as a Bull.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I hope we can pull this one out. I'm sorry but we have outplayed Cleveland tonight. The refs have just let Cleveland get away with what they want, but call everything on the Bulls!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Such BS. Gordon got a couple of calls against him for taking out the legs and then the exact same thing happens to him and no call.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Griffen is worthless


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Skiles looks pastier than usual tonight.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

We just can't hold on to the ball.

And what's with the Cleveland Illini? Why can't we ever paint the UC red?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Has the refs ever heard of a "reaching call", something Cleveland has done countless times tonight. Yet, if the Bulls bump the Cavs, it's a foul. This is so BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

See what happens when you take out P.J. No size, no rebounding, silly turnovers, stagnant on offense open spaces on defense. WHEN IS SKILES GOING TO LEARN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> See what happens when you take out P.J. No size, no rebounding, silly turnovers, stagnant on offense open spaces on defense. WHEN IS SKILES GOING TO LEARN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please, PJ sucks.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm stuck with the box score now, but looks like the Bulls are making a mini-stand here.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Somebody lit a fire under Ben Wallace. He's on fire 6-8 for 12 points and 17 rebounds, 9 offensive.

And 8-8 on FTs!!! How many games would the Bulls have won if it weren't for poor FT shooting?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

This is why the Bulls should give the ball more to Big Ben and/or P.J.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Why the hell is Duhon in there when Kirk and Ben are already on the floor?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ben Wallace hitting some big FTs!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

eymang said:


> Why the hell is Duhon in there when Kirk and Ben are already on the floor?


To jack up uncontested 3s I guess.

Big Ben hits BOTH FTs and DENG with the DAGGER! Bulls by 9 with 1;12 to go.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

good to pull it out, but skiles still frustrates me to hell. Big Ben with a big game, but it might have helped that their center was out


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

GREAT GAME BEN WALLACE!

In the spirit of Sham's positiveness - Let's hope this is a sign of the Ben Wallace to come the rest of the season!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Player of the Game: Ben Wallace.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Heck of a game by Wallace... he really pulled our *** out of the fire. A good win all around. On the road and vs. a good team to boot


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Somebody lit a fire under Ben Wallace. He's on fire 6-8 for 12 points and 17 rebounds, 9 offensive.
> 
> And 8-8 on FTs!!! How many games would the Bulls have won if it weren't for poor FT shooting?



Its less of a lighting, but more of a knob.

Take a look at his gamelog. He is just conserving himself for the playoffs since everyone said he broke down as the seeason went on last year. Look at the game log, he has showed up in all the big games.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Please, PJ sucks.


Can you please back your claims. Exactly what does he SUCK at???


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Ben Wallace was the MVP no doubt! This tops off a great night, my wife informed me at the start of the game we are going to have a little one, a future Bulls fan no doubt!!! 

I'm going to be a dad and the Bulls win! Can't top this night!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> Ben Wallace was the MVP no doubt! This tops off a great night, my wife informed me at the start of the game we are going to have a little one, a future Bulls fan no doubt!!!
> 
> I'm going to be a dad and the Bulls win! Can't top this night!


Congrats!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

HUGE Road win and in the division as well, although it might not matter in the end. I had this game and the Detroit game in as losses with tomorrow night at home against Wiz as a win. 

Who would guess that the Bulls would be 8-2 in the division to the Pistions 5-4, and Cleveland 4-5 and still be 4.5 games out of first, and 1.5 out of 2nd.

Just goes to show how inconsistent this team is and how it plays well when it wants to and then takes games off (like the Bobcats game). 

The True Value of Big Ben seemed on display tonight and hopefully he plays EVERY Game from now on like it's a must game. 


BTW, whomever said Deng "disappears" in the 2nd half; Deng 3-7 in the 1st half, 5-8 in the second with a key bucket late!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Great win.

I know it's only one game, but how is Luol going to develop a post game when he can't post Eric Snow or Daniel Gibson? 

I thought PJ almost killed us tonight. He played a large role in letting the Cavs go on that huge 3rd quarter run.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our sheer patheticness in the end was only outdone by the Cavs'. God did they play a ****ty game or what. And hats off to Wallace for his performance tonight. One of the few great games he's had this season. I'd say he single handedly won us the game.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Our sheer patheticness in the end was only outdone by the Cavs'. God did they play a ****ty game or what. And hats off to Wallace for his performance tonight. One of the few great games he's had this season. I'd say he single handedly won us the game.


Yeah, looking at the box it's hard to believe we won; Kirk, Du and Ben shot a combined 12-38 (under 30%) !

Ben did what he was brought here to do, put the team on his back and win it!!


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> Can you please back your claims. Exactly what does he SUCK at???


Pretty much everything.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace was a man among men tonight. Great game Ben!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

BullsAttitude said:


> Ben Wallace was the MVP no doubt! This tops off a great night, my wife informed me at the start of the game we are going to have a little one, a future Bulls fan no doubt!!!
> 
> I'm going to be a dad and the Bulls win! Can't top this night!


Best wishes to you and your new child!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

rwj333 said:


> Great win.
> 
> I know it's only one game, but how is Luol going to develop a post game when he can't post Eric Snow or Daniel Gibson?
> 
> I thought PJ almost killed us tonight. He played a large role in letting the Cavs go on that huge 3rd quarter run.


Are you kidding me?? The Bulls did WORSE when P.J. went to the bench. Tell me one thing P.J. did wrong during the huge run by the Cavs in the third!!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

chibul said:


> Pretty much everything.


I knew that's what you were going to say!!! Please, have some COMMON SENSE.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Ben Wallace was the MVP no doubt! This tops off a great night, my wife informed me at the start of the game we are going to have a little one, a future Bulls fan no doubt!!!
> 
> I'm going to be a dad and the Bulls win! Can't top this night!


Awesome!

For future reference, 8 hours a day of practice is not too much once he gets to 18 months or so :lol:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks guys. I guarantee that my kid will be shooting 85% from the line by the time he or she is 5, unlike most NBA players.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ben Wallace's best game of the season, hands down. He was everywhere.

Very ugly game, so it's nice to steal a rare one in Cleveland. It's been a long time since we've won a game there.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

That may have been the ugliest game I have ever seen by two NBA teams. Terrible jump shots, almost 40 turnovers between the two squads. Wallace saved us big time. Deng is still Mr. Consistency. He had something like 16 and 7 tonight. This was an important win against a team ahead of us in the standings. First win at Quicken Loans Arena since December '03.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> That may have been the ugliest game I have ever seen by two NBA teams. Terrible jump shots, almost 40 turnovers between the two squads. Wallace saved us big time. Deng is still Mr. Consistency. He had something like 16 and 7 tonight. This was an important win against a team ahead of us in the standings. First win at Quicken Loans Arena since December '03.


Did you see the game in Sacramento? I thought that one looked pretty bad.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Just goes to show how inconsistent this team is and how it plays well when it wants to and then takes games off (like the Bobcats game).
> 
> The True Value of Big Ben seemed on display tonight and hopefully he plays EVERY Game from now on like it's a must game.


Not even MJ could bring it EVERY game. Ben Wallace did wear out last year. I'd rather he came ready to play consistently in the playoffs.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

McBulls said:


> Not even MJ could bring it EVERY game. Ben Wallace did wear out last year. I'd rather he came ready to play consistently in the playoffs.


Good point.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Can you please back your claims. Exactly what does he SUCK at???


Basketball in general.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Basketball in general.


Oh, so like you can play better??? I don't think so. The only reason you say these things about P.J. is because the Bulls traded Chandler for him (it was a good trade, have a veteran teach the young guys and made financial sense as well and even the Mavericks one of the best teams really wanted P.J. out of all people) so its not like P.J. sucks. 

I just don't understand your LOGIC.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

5.8 pts 4.8 rebs.

Luke Schenscher is a vastly superior player to him....only Luke is a fan favorite that we actually like.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> 5.8 pts 4.8 rebs.
> 
> Luke Schenscher is a vastly superior player to him....only Luke is a fan favorite that we actually like.


Schenscher is NOTHING compared to Brown in terms of shooting, intangibles and bringing leadership to the team. Schenscher is the best you can think of?? How PATHETIC. That's just ultimate DISRESPECT for P.J. and the game of basketball PERIOD.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Just wanted to stop in to say good game, guys. You were up on us huge early, but I was proud of our guys fighting back into the game. Ultimately, I think it was the back-to-back fatigue factor, coupled to the fact that 3 of our key players were out that tipped the scales in your favor. It's pretty evident to me that when healthy we're two pretty evenly matched teams.

It should be a good playoff run in the East this year. It'll certainly be interesting to see what happens if we meet each other. Good luck with the rest of your season, and stay healthy.

:cheers:


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Brandname said:


> Just wanted to stop in to say good game, guys. You were up on us huge early, but I was proud of our guys fighting back into the game. Ultimately, I think it was the back-to-back fatigue factor, coupled to the fact that 3 of our key players were out that tipped the scales in your favor. It's pretty evident to me that when healthy we're two pretty evenly matched teams.
> 
> It should be a good playoff run in the East this year. It'll certainly be interesting to see what happens if we meet each other. Good luck with the rest of your season, and stay healthy.
> 
> :cheers:


Same to you.


----------

